# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  Queso mozzarella vendo

## medm80

Vendo queso mozarella y otros tipos de queso
soy fabricante de arequipa dispongo de mas de 100 kilos diarios puestos en lima
contactos al 959956023 o al rpc 959375268 max delgadoTemas similares: Artículo: Siex evaluará lanzar marcas colectivas adicionales a las lanzadas para el queso y la trucha

----------

